# Childhood Pictures



## Perseus

Can you spot the INTP ?


----------



## Spooky

Grim said:


> Chicks dig the Bigwheel.


I'll race you!


----------



## Galaris

Me six years ago.









Six years ago too. PAZ=PEACE.









Five years ago...









Don't know the date .__.









Four years ago, in pink-last photos with colourful clothes XD-









God, I feel like it was centuries ago.


----------



## BehindSmile




----------



## Lucretius

Galaris said:


> Four years ago, in pink-last photos with colourful clothes XD-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, I feel like it was centuries ago.


For some reason, this picture is just amazing.


----------



## Windette

Lol, Shadow XD


Youngin'


----------



## snail

I had just been crying, and did my best to fake a smile.








I was afraid to go underwater, and felt so proud of myself for doing it anyhow.








This is before I was a vegetarian.








It never snows on the coast. I was excited. My best friend was terrified. 








I wasn't nearly as happy as I was trying to look. The problem with school pictures was that they were taken at school, but we were supposed to smile anyhow.








My mom made this cake.


----------



## Blueguardian

I was going to post on here a bit ago but forgot, so now I will post a single picture of my very young self for the time being, so I will remember to look for the images I have in mind later.


----------



## Spooky

Poor kid didn't even have a toy gun. Had to improvise.


----------



## decided

I think I was about 4 years old here:


----------



## HollyGolightly

I was four years old here 









Me and my sisters. I was about 10 here 








Me and my mother when I was a bridesmaid


----------



## Ninja

aww.. ain she sweet lookin.


----------



## So Long So Long




----------



## HollyGolightly

so long so long you were so cute


----------



## HollyGolightly

Me and my whole family. I was 11 here


----------



## Starflakes

Little Me:





















Me and my INFJ mom <3


----------



## Starflakes

Halloween Undead said:


> Poor kid didn't even have a toy gun. Had to improvise.


Haha omgsh you were a little stud.


----------



## Starflakes

Mikbert said:


>


This is SO cute!


----------



## justjessie

what a goober








i think i was mad about the bowl cut. had to be it... haha


----------



## sartreality

This is me at 6 years old with my baby brother.










...and I'm 7 years old in this one (my sister in the red)


----------



## susurration

My head has always been in the clouds..


----------



## sartreality

NatalieAnne said:


> My head has always been in the clouds..


This picture is sooooo adorable


----------



## de l'eau salée

That's such a great picture, Natalie 

Here's me in what I'm guessing around Kindergarten or 1st grade. lol


----------



## HollyGolightly

Yes I did look like Colin Mocherie as a baby :blushed:








Colin










Holly



:tongue::crazy:


----------



## susurration

sartreality said:


> This picture is sooooo adorable




It was the baby with the glasses and hat on's birthday. It appears one of my guests down the front left has passed out. Oh dear! somebody call the ambrurance! (ambulance)


----------



## sartreality

NatalieAnne said:


> It was the baby with the glasses and hat on's birthday. It appears one of my guests down the front left has passed out. Oh dear! somebody call the ambrurance! (ambulance)


Too cute for words 

Your avatar is delightful as well. I have a similar photo of my daughters, that's one of my faves.


----------



## Kathryne

reading... as always









ah, bliss.









hehe









DIVA, I was...

I have so many little-kid pictures of me that I LOVE, but I figured four was more than enough.


----------



## Windette

^ Aww; adorable photos. :laughing:


----------



## phrancrizo




----------



## LeafStew

I was 8 on this:


----------



## Jack Rabid




----------



## Soma

:frustrating:


----------



## murkrow




----------



## So Long So Long

This was my Kindergarten yearbook picture. I was not aware that I was supposed to smile, obviously. 










My cousin Dray and I in my Grandmother's bed, probably watching Winnie the Pooh or Barnie or TMNT or something.


----------



## Spooky

Grim said:


> Chicks dig the Bigwheel.


I couldn't resist.


----------



## Briggs




----------



## Galaris

That one better. Six years ago.


----------



## Tantive

My childhood. First picture, I'm demonstrating my awesome climbing prowess.









The second...I display my genius invention to an audience for sledding down the hill during summertime(but still worried a little about safety). Inverted sled strapped to a skateboard.


----------



## Kuja

I was 5 or 6 years old here.










On these 2 pictures I'm 11, with my 2 year younger ESFP brother, and our dog ofc!


----------



## Aerorobyn

*Eeek. I have a lot of childhood pics. I hate taking pics now though.**


My first pic ever, 3 days old [4/20/89]











About 3 months old*










*First Christmas; December 1989; 8 months old*











*First Birthday, April 1990. *











*4-5 Years old*











*My brothers 6th (???) Birthday. I think I was 7 here. *










*I was about 15 here (5-ish years ago)*










*Me (age 1), and my mom*










*Me and my grandmother. My second Halloween, October '90. *










*My First Birthday, Part II. Also celebrating mom and dads birthday. *


----------



## nofronts




----------



## So Long So Long

nofronts said:


>


You've pasted it wrong, so nothing's showing up...


----------



## So Long So Long

Thirteenth Birthday:




























I was about to get into my grandmothe's (pictured to the left of me) pool. I was around eleven or so:










And a picture seven years ago with me yet again in a swimming suit:


----------



## Riccin

Me when i was a teenager. I was a freshmen in high school for these pictures....

The one of me being over in a skirt was the most viewed picture on facesofow.com... i think it still is. Ha ha. Has anyone seen it before?


----------



## HollyGolightly

Aww Riccin you're so pretty


----------



## Gabbi

I was two months old, I think:










When I was four:










Damn. My skin was dark 
I went from relatively tanned to ghost-white, haha


----------



## Bohemian

.......... Me


----------



## moon

Is this a new thread, or is this the old one? Oh well if so I'll post again. I have looooooooooooooooooots as well 





































I was too cool for Girl Scouts



























Me & my momma 



























My brother & I


----------



## Spooky

moon said:


> Is this a new thread, or is this the old one? Oh well if so I'll post again. I have looooooooooooooooooots as well


This thread is the new one. Here is the original one: http://personalitycafe.com/infp-forum-idealists/1054-pictures-you-child.html 

I posted it before there was a forum for Photos...and when I still thought I had to post all of my threads in the INFP forum.

OMG!! You had blonde hair?


----------



## moon

Tiberius said:


> OMG!! You had blonde hair?


Chyeah. That's like, my natural color & stuff.


----------



## susurration

I believe there is a worm on my shtick.


----------



## BehindSmile




----------



## djf863000

ok that is me


----------



## So Long So Long




----------



## Aerorobyn

I found a few more :happy:
*Me, parents, and younger brother:*









*I'm in the middle:*









*I'm the girl:*









*Me and my Uncle (more like an older brother):*









*I'm naked! *


----------



## screamofconscious

My parents have most of them and live on the other side of the country. Maybe I'll find a few more to scan later though.


----------



## Ben

This is the only image I have of my younger self that doesn't require me to look for a scanner or anything. The little kid in the diaper is my brother.


----------



## de l'eau salée

Here are some of me 









I'm the closest to the camera


----------



## Kastor

I'm on the right :blushed:
http://img697.imageshack.us/img697/6905/57016499.png


----------



## Galaris




----------



## Miraji




----------



## Luli




----------



## jadedtortoise

*Little Me*









6 months








18 months? 








5 or 6 years








5 Years








6 or 7 years


----------



## Coccinellidae

Ahh, all pictures are soo beautiful! I love childhood pictures, they make me happy


----------



## Calvaire

Seriously Wish I looked more like my mom.
I'm the young one clearly. The other is my older sister.It's weird looking at her
pre discovery of her lesibianism haha


----------



## Just_Some_Guy

Still trying to post a photo. Any advice? :frustrating:


----------



## AirMarionette

bluish-white dress, typical grumpy child. 




















fairly awesome godparents:









the rest are back home with my mom.


----------



## thetourist




----------



## brittneyblr

Goofy looking little thing


----------



## Slicknick9283

TWINZ 

I'm on the left ^_^


----------



## redoxwings

Awww there's so many cute pics here! It's fun looking back at childhood pics and see how much has changed! 

Sooo here's one of my younger brother and me in some kind of getup back in the kitchen at home. I think it's after a play at my old kindergarten. Yeah...I made him wear a dress for the pic, and he was still too young to mind... to my amusement :tongue:


----------



## thetourist

I found a few more!








My brother and I










3 or 4?









I was really hyperactive as a kid, and my legs were always covered in scrapes/bruises haha


----------



## Dreamer

awww cute 
I don't know where my photos are. I'll have to go look when mum will attempt to go in her cupboard


----------



## Coccinellidae

_I miss that time..._


----------



## pinkrasputin

I make matching polyester look good..


----------



## Midnight Runner

Not the sexiest pics of me, but here are some after I got some surgery to fix my eye socket after breaking it 4 years ago (which puts me at 13 in the pictures, which I realize isn't that young, but they are the youngest photos of me that don't have me looking like a complete weirdo).


----------



## Kymlee

ooo yay! childhood. 

heres some of mine


----------



## Hiki




----------



## NightSkyGirl

Me holding my dads hands and leaning on my mom. My older sister on the right and one of my cousins.


----------



## Hiki

"Wild thing" was printed on my shirt at the age of 12...I have no idea what I was doing, but I always tried making everyone laugh by doing goofy crap.


----------



## Skadi

I look so inocent, and I didn't mind having my photo taken back then.







5 or so. You can see my reflection.







About 3







4, maybe?

I'll find my Year 9 school photo (favourite school photo for ever).


----------



## SilentScream

This is a few months after my birth [yah that's my INFJ mom]












I'm probably 3 or 4 in this one ...


----------



## Xavier

.............................


----------



## overand

delete delete delete


----------



## overand

SassyPJs24 said:


> Found this recently and LOL'd... I've never seen a kid that unhappy to be at Disneyland


i have a very similar photo of me at seaworld. and at my baptism. and at birthday parties. must be an infj thing 

my cousin on the left and his sister on the right. i'm in the middle (note my mother behind me is smiling, one of those rare happy infj's). it's my birthday. big surprise.









thuggin' the cutlass. 









happiest on two wheels


----------



## kiskadee

Tiny Grish of the amazing mood swings.


----------



## Macrosapien

Grish said:


> Tiny Grish of the amazing mood swings.


that top one is priceless lol ! you ever wonder what you mustve been thinking that could make you that mad?


----------



## kiskadee

LookingGlass said:


> that top one is priceless lol ! you ever wonder what you mustve been thinking that could make you that mad?


I do wonder...I don't remember what was happening at all.


----------



## Vaan

I found my baby book ^_^. So here are some pictures from my childhood (Or rather pictures of pictures)

Me at my celebration of life











Me after playing in the fireplace XD











Not sure about this one











Me being nerdy :3











Me passed out like a starfish after a big christmas day XD











My first INFJ look (Or pimp look)


----------



## Dov

I think I was 4 year old back then.


----------



## thetourist

Not sure if I've posted in here before, but I'll put a few up anyways.

















In the pink here. I always looked worried.









and of course, my favorite:








I greeted my sister's prom date/new boyfriend at the door dressed like this. I didn't ruin things too bad, they ended up getting married


----------



## .17485

I think I was around 2 or 3 here. I might find more pictures when I was a child.


----------



## Killjoy




----------



## Eerie

hehe, 5 year old me.


----------



## Brianne

From Album Little Bri

Oh yeah, I'm an INTJ from waaaay back.


----------



## Chwimleian

I think I'm one or two here...










My expression hasn't changed in 17 years XD











Srs contemplation of life tiem, I thinks. I'm 3 here. 











OMG, I can smile. 












Dinosaurs are awesome because I made them awesome. And yes, I was a tomboy. >.>











I also had a habit of not wearing pants, and dressing up the dog in the photo with clothes of my own. Yeah...


----------



## Frosty

me in a bar in Germany somewhere.


----------



## silmarillion

My cousin, me and my sister. I remember that day, haha. It was my cousin's birthday and he hated all the presents we gave him. We obviously didn't care. I think I was about 7 years old here.










9 years old, the one to the left. These friends were...special. My mother hated them. Enough said.










~4










14 years old










This is my favourite picture. I'm about 8 years old, it's summer and it's outside the house we had at the time. Look at our happy faces. <3


----------



## alyssa_

Haha, here's a few... some with my older sis.




































Early signs of ISTPness...


----------



## zallla

View attachment 28710
View attachment 28711
View attachment 28712
View attachment 28713

this is me when I was little, obviously I could read when I was 1 :shocked::laughing:


----------



## justcritic

a long time ago.
View attachment 37769



View attachment 37770


----------



## Aqualung

When I was 2 I modeled underwear for Abercrombie & Fitch. I'm not proud of it but it paid the rent.


----------



## lupa

umm.. on the right -_-


----------



## Neon Rainbows

somehow i was cute and ugly growing up. lol in order ages are 8, birth, 4, 3, 6


----------



## Annietopia

Kindergarten


----------



## gwennylou

I'm the one on the left, age four.


----------



## DomNapoleon

​


----------



## INFantP

Hanging out with my folks:


----------



## Subtle Murder

Me with mum & dad on my first birthday.









One of my uncle's friends had a boat. I hated it.









World's palest child ahoy.


----------



## Xiong Mao

I wanted to post the first picture of me ever on PerC but then I suddenly realized I don't have any. :sad:


----------



## Enkidu

Months after I was born (with my grandfather) 









A two-year-old me!









At my 4th birthday party!


----------



## petite libellule

*This Thread is Adorable!!!!!*


----------



## Kitagawa Megumi

Here's me at age 1, notice the blissful ignorance.








D:


----------



## Anonynony

I look like I have some disease in this one!
View attachment 43979


On the right
View attachment 43982

I'm in the green. The BEK in the corner is my sister
View attachment 43981


----------



## illegal

*I see my INTJ-ness in this one.



**
Possibly here as well.



**
You know, I'm never really one for smiling much, LOL


*
*Ah, here we go! There's a real smile!*


----------



## Antipode

-Click to enlarge- Me on the left















ME AND BARNEY! haha


----------



## illegal

Crono91 said:


> View attachment 43997
> 
> 
> -Click to enlarge- Me on the left
> View attachment 43998
> 
> 
> View attachment 43999
> 
> ME AND BARNEY! haha
> View attachment 44000
> 
> 
> View attachment 44001



I swear I had that same Barney toy.....


----------



## Antipode

illegal said:


> I swear I had that same Barney toy.....


:shocked: You were the one who stole it from my room?!


----------



## Antipode

INTJ_Eagle said:


> I wanted to post the first picture of me ever on PerC but then I suddenly realized I don't have any. :sad:


 You need to find some, then!


----------



## illegal

Crono91 said:


> :shocked: You were the one who stole it from my room?!



Woah! You were the kid with the shoddy locks on his bedroom window?!


----------



## Antipode

illegal said:


> Woah! You were the kid with the shoddy locks on his bedroom window?!


Maybe  Although, my parents got rid of my Barney because I got lice when I was little so we had to get rid of my stuff haha. So my barney extracted his revenge on you! Mwaha. :tongue:


----------



## illegal

Crono91 said:


> Maybe  Although, my parents got rid of my Barney because I got lice when I was little so we had to get rid of my stuff haha. So my barney extracted his revenge on you! Mwaha. :tongue:


Oh that blows. Naw, must have been some other kid with shoddy windows. My barney had crabs. :kitteh:


----------



## Antipode

illegal said:


> Oh that blows. Naw, must have been some other kid with shoddy windows. My barney had crabs. :kitteh:


Ew :laughing: you should have returned that back to Hot Topic.


----------



## Subtle Murder

Was going through some of the old albums and I found this picture. I had to share it. It cracks me the hell up.










I call this one: "I'm on a horse". Back of the photo says this is from 1987, so I would have been around 1. But what is with that hairstyle?  That onesie was awesome, though. I wore that right up until I was too tall for it; so much so that I ended up tearing holes in the bottom of it so that my feet could stick out.


----------



## Tater Tot

such a type 3 picture. 

I seriously do not look any different today


----------



## Joey Couturier




----------



## GetEmLuckiE

I'm the one petting the cement chicken XD


----------



## Christie42476

That's me at around age 5 or 6 and my brother, @JaySH, on the right:


----------



## JaySH

Christie42476 said:


> That's me at around age 5 or 6 and my brother, @_JaySH_, on the right:
> 
> 
> View attachment 44484


BTW, love this picture. We were damn cute! I am rockin that flannel!


----------



## Spades

Fuckyea.

Apparently I've been haxing and doing yoga since I was 3/4:



















Being awesome at 6/7:


----------



## jono

Gotta love old school roller blades and the roller racer


----------



## JaySH

Yup... I really did get more handsome with age  (til I got old..d..d..der)


----------



## Fish Launcher

My childhood pics were destroyed in a fatal bath tub accident (long story). The ones on my computer were forever wiped out, somehow. All the beauty is lost....FOREVER!! :sad:


----------



## StaceofBass




----------



## narwhalcupcake

havfun110 said:


> My childhood pics were destroyed in a fatal bath tub accident (long story). The ones on my computer were forever wiped out, somehow. All the beauty is lost....FOREVER!! :sad:


 Buh- buh- *tear* I'm so sorry! That's so sad! :sad: :crying:


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

I'm fat in all my childhood photos.


----------



## Aquamarine

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> I'm fat in all my childhood photos.


Me too. People think that I am cute, though. I only start losing weight in my late teens and I am still a little plump now.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

I feel ya. The year I turned nineteen was when I started shedding the pounds. By the time of my twentieth birthday, I had lost a good ninety pounds or more. I was really proud of what I accomplished.


----------



## Aquamarine

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> I feel ya. The year I turned nineteen was when I started shedding the pounds. By the time of my twentieth birthday, I had lost a good ninety pounds or more. I was really proud of what I accomplished.


I started losing weight around 14, and I gained back some during my college years. I am currently still overweight, but my healthy diet maintained my weight for a long time. I am aiming to lose the weight gradually, rather than all at once.

Congratulations and well done! ^_^ I am proud of you too!


----------



## Aquamarine

View attachment 71917


----------



## Pom87

Ten seconds after this picture that fucking monkey bit my arm. They aftermath can be seen in the movie _Outbreak._


----------



## Swede

Grew up in the 70s with a fairly hippie mom - the onsie was batique colored, say no more...


----------



## TwistedMuses

I must say, that smile of mine creeps the shit out of me no matter how many times I look at these pictures. 
I'm the child, obv. :laughing:


----------



## Kyora

I had cuter pictures of me but I'm too lazy to scanned them, so I took one that was already on facebook...
I'm the one on the left... The one that looks like a boy xD


----------



## Curiously

View attachment 75378


----------



## kadda1212

I was actually eating pasta here. There are some herbs around my mouth. roud:


----------



## lazydaisy

I used to be kinda cute. Who knows what happened :tongue:


----------



## brianbsmiley

My my look at my dads mustache! XD 






Just leave me in a field somewhere...I will be content :happy:






Haha, the last cute picture of me in 6th grade before puberty made me its bitch...


----------



## absyrd

I... don't know what that face means either. Childhood me was a defiant and almost sociopathic little bastard. 

Oops, did I say childhood me? No, that's still a pretty apt description of my behavior.









Yes, I was also in the mafia.


----------



## livinginabubble

Me on the left, with my brother and sister, circa 1995. Lac du Flambeau, WI, my favorite place growing up.


----------



## muffleupagus

I only found two handy. 

First one is from age 12 or 13. I'm in the middle, with cousin on MY left, older bro on my right.

Second one is age 17, in cancun with my father.


----------



## Promethea

I finally got one uploaded. Yayyy..










Me, my mom, and tippy the eskimo spitz dog I grew up with. 
And a flower. 
Because yay, a flower! XD


----------



## Pixzelina

I'm 7 in the first one, 9 in the second.











I'm the one on the far right lol


----------



## Eerie




----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS

Hmm I think I look kind of androgynous in this first picture. I was 4 at the time it was taken.









Age 6


----------



## 0+n*1

A collage I made of some of my favorite childhood pictures. Click to enlarge.


----------



## Elveni

I was super cute.


----------



## Dannyell

Nutter!


----------



## Manifestation




----------



## Eerie

Oh man I love old photos! I didn't even know my grandmother had these. (haha since I replaced the old photos with the same name as the new ones, these show up in two posts - MY BAD!)


----------



## chimeric

brianbsmiley said:


> View attachment 77290


I would've had such a huge middle school crush on you. That right there? _Totally_ was my type.


----------



## lanausee




----------



## brianbsmiley

Aww thank you @chimeric haha. Unfortunately that was like the last good picture of me until I hit college haha! Puberty sucks


----------



## Xenograft

I only have two immediately accessible:


















My shirts were so goddamn dumb.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie

lanausee said:


>



LOL, I just ran across your picture. That's the most awesome childhood picture I've ever seen !! I bet you grew up to be a real "take no shit" kind of person?


-ZDD


----------



## Quernus




----------



## Lunar Light

Reluctant to post because ...showing pictures is always scary...especially since I've never done it online. There's a first for everything though, right?!







A rare moment of deep thought? Or...is it wariness? ("Who are you and what are you doing?!")







"AHH, YOU AGAIN?!?!. It's all right though; I've come prepared this time!!! PREPARE TO BATTLE, STRANGE PERSON!!!!!!!!

(by the way,omg the above pic makes me lol so hard. Like, what? There's so much that's weird with it!! LOL standing on a washing machine pointing a nerf gun at people? and what was up with the random socks in my pocket...and what the heck is that ball on a string thing that's hanging in front of me? hahaha)


Still here? Well, I guess you can enjoy some more pictures of me, then.







Playgrounds are the best!








What better place to decorate than your face?! 








NEW BIKE, yeah! This is going to be a blast! I love birthday presents :tongue:.


Can you tell I was a 7w6 ENFP as a kid? Teehee! 

(Too bad I've strayed away from that life. 4w3 now and for forever! But I'm still a crazy little awkward dork! That's okay right? )


----------



## girlinthemoon

That last one was from a run-in with a swing set, but don't I look scrappy with my black eye and muscle tee??:laughing:


----------



## John Coltrane

First time in this part of the forum. I actually lost the first one of these recently and was returned it by a friend who recently moved country. I love looking back on old stuff. roud:


----------



## lilimarleen

This thread is SO CUTE!!! :kitteh:

This is me:


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

Aw


----------



## 66767

Everybody's past kid self looks so cute~! I was not cute one bit when I was little, LOL







This camera probably slimmed me down by 10 pounds xD I looked high in this picture.


----------



## AustenT09




----------



## alyssa_

Yep, Se from day 1.


----------



## Indefatigably

(I'm the one in the Old Navy shirt and leggings) 

I still look like this when I'm secretly pissed off:


----------



## Sina

cute pictures guise


----------



## Emerald Legend

Probably the only childhood pic of me without crying. Dot in forehead is probably from ash Wednesday.


----------



## Lemxn

:blushed:


----------



## azdahak

View attachment 91406


----------



## michigan




----------



## Tzara




----------



## Ad Astra

Tzara said:


>


YOU ARE SO ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!! 

Sorry, had to go all teenage-girl on you there. Carry on. :wink:


----------



## StunnedFox




----------



## O_o

Aw man I have this one picture when I was like 5 of me with my buds checking out a porn magazine like idiots (I think it came from one of their parents and they brought it over) and my mom thought it was the funniest shit. But I can't find it

But yes. Poor life in eastern europe with my bike gang.


----------



## Animal

Heading to Phantom of the Opera's lair


----------



## Antipode

I know... you're wondering where to buy one of those. roud:

---










My cousin and me--I bet you can't figure out which one of us is the extrovert and which is the introvert. 

---










^ On the left

---










I think that's 6th grade.


----------



## gleeful

Looking at people's childhood pictures makes me so happy, not completely sure why


----------



## Ad Astra

gleeful said:


> Looking at people's childhood pictures makes me so happy, not completely sure why


Me too! Probably because they're so adorable!! :kitteh:


----------



## Spanks

This thread is one of many reasons for loving children, ugh.









Because baby pictures >









Circa 2005 in 5th grade when I first found out about MySpace.

Any cuteness from the first picture likely got lost in the white space between the second photo.

EVERYONE POST MORE OMFG.


----------



## Dosto Yevsky

My sperm half approaching my egg half. It's fascinating that this particular piece of semen was ultimately successful in creating me where everyone else failed.


----------



## girlinthemoon

OrchestraInside said:


> My sperm half approaching my egg half. It's fascinating that this particular piece of semen was ultimately successful in creating me where everyone else failed.


:kitteh: I totally lol'd


----------



## Dosto Yevsky

girlinthemoon said:


> :kitteh: I totally lol'd


----------



## Obscure

Lemxn said:


> View attachment 91397
> 
> 
> :blushed:


You look adorable, is it the school uniform?


----------



## Bear987

@michigan

I am so jealous of that childhood video! Video captures (ambiance, sounds and so on) so much more than a picture. All I have are pictures.

The guy taking the video sure got confused a lot about where other people's heads and tummies were located! :happy: "Where's your head, Fred?" :laughing:


----------



## Lemxn

Vampire said:


> You look adorable, is it the school uniform?


Thank you! Yep, it's from school.:blushed:


----------



## Obscure

dejavu said:


> Climbing the walls was a habit of mine.


OMG I used to do this a lot!! :laughing:


----------



## Bear987

Here's one of me, I might post more later - I have to scan them. I was young in the pre-digital-camera times.








​


----------



## Swede

@Bear987 - totally adorable!


----------



## Bear987

Swede said:


> _Bear987_ - totally adorable!


Thanks! What struck me about that photo today is how I still enjoy wearing short trousers (perhaps not that short :happy combined with a pullover or sweater.

Side note: when I look at pictures like these I also think to myself: there wasn't any reason to yell and scream at me the way my dad did. It wasn't my fault, not any of it!


----------



## Swede

Bear987 said:


> Side note: when I look at pictures like these I also think to myself: there wasn't any reason to yell and scream at me the way my dad did. It wasn't my fault, not any of it!


You are absolutely right! It is NEVER the child's fault - the adult is supposed to be the grown-up. ALWAYS!

That little boy deserves a billion hugs and unlimited love! <3


----------



## zazara

I was.. an odd child.


----------



## Xenograft

Behold, me, age 4(?), protector of the playground:


----------



## C3bBb

OrchestraInside said:


> My sperm half approaching my egg half. It's fascinating that this particular piece of semen was ultimately successful in creating me where everyone else failed.


We're all mini Michael Phelps's here. How crazy is that?


----------



## Bear987

Swede said:


> You are absolutely right! It is NEVER the child's fault - the adult is supposed to be the grown-up. ALWAYS!
> 
> *That little boy deserves a billion hugs and unlimited love! <3*


And so I wonder: what would have become of me, should my dad have been different? Ah, perhaps it is useless to think this way, but I can't help it - I dread my life would have been different, better. At any rate, thanks for your comments!


----------



## Tzara

would this count as a death stare?


----------



## Swede

Tzara said:


> would this count as a death stare?


Errh, no (unless death secretly means freakin' adorable!)


----------



## Praxidike

Awww, so much cuteness in one thread.  *squeeeeee* 

This is me as a wee kiddie, eating Kermit for some reason.


----------



## Du Toit

zazara said:


> I was.. an odd child.


Hahahahahaha :laughing:


----------



## StoryLover221B

You have to admit that at least the background is cool. I was a "mountain goat" as a child, and started early with my love of the outdoors and nature.


----------



## Spanks

StoryLover221B said:


> You have to admit that at least the background is cool. I was a "mountain goat" as a child, and started early with my love of the outdoors and nature.
> View attachment 94993


I believe you can flyyyy
I believe you can touch the skyyyy
~


----------



## Tzara

Edit: Deleted
Why? Even I dont know


----------



## danniek




----------



## metaphor

danniek said:


> View attachment 95377


How adorable!!! You seemed so at ease :tongue:
-


----------



## DevilishlyAngelic




----------



## Sonoran

Ballet wasn't really for me...


----------



## shakti

Little ENFJ girl, approximately age 2....I managed to tie this big adult belt around me myself and am bursting with pride for being so fashionable :-D 

Since my earliest days I loved fashion, performing, posing....


----------



## Aha

ENTP The 1.6y Visionary


----------



## wormy

Little Annie Oakley.


----------



## napkineater

Even at two I was an odd ball


----------



## onyxbrain

I was a miserable child.


----------



## Asmodaeus

megmento said:


> That place looks like similar to my hometown with the huge striped umbrella. Where is that may I ask? :O


I replied through PM. :happy:

Let's see...


----------



## ai.tran.75

Icy Heart said:


> View attachment 609650
> 
> 
> So, that’s me when I was a kid...


Adorable  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MsTitipool

Nothing of that cuteness has remained.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

me with my dad when I was like 5.


----------



## Sylarz

Fat my whole life haha


----------



## Gossip Goat

Not sure what was bothering my brother, but I look thrilled to be there.










I don't know which one I am. Probably the one in red.



















I made this face yesterday.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

The internet and childhood photo's is not a good combination...

Please people, wake up and smell the roses, your childhood is over. The internet is a horrible place.


----------



## Aquali

Me and my shadow ♥ 


Click to see bigger version


----------



## Mafioso

Theres a great one of me when I was like, 2? Washing some fake dishes and laughing my ass off... can't find it, though.


----------



## Mafioso

ShadowsRunner said:


> The internet and childhood photo's is not a good combination...
> 
> Please people, wake up and smell the roses, your childhood is over. The internet is a horrible place.


That's kind of a dickish thing to say.


----------



## Macrosapien

Aquali said:


> Me and my shadow ♥
> 
> 
> Click to see bigger version
> View attachment 615034


heh o me gawd!


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Mafioso said:


> That's kind of a dickish thing to say.


Hey, I'm not the one with Winston Churchill in my avatar


----------



## Mafioso

ShadowsRunner said:


> Hey, I'm not the one with Winston Churchill in my avatar


What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## peachmilk

Mini Me Aka Björk's secret child. :laughing:


----------



## piano

this may just be my new favorite thread. (╯✧▽✧)╯ pls type baby piano.

i can't find my favorite picture from childhood. it was a b&w picture a family friend took of me at a park, near a pretty lake. she moved to england to live with her husband and after a year abroad she came back with a heavy english accent. so, naturally, i asked her why she had an accent. she laughed and responded with, "how do you know you're not the one with the accent?" and i got so mad. like you left with a canadian accent and came back with an english accent. how am *i* the one with an accent? tell me. except i said it in toddler speak. she found it endearing. my mom sent me to my room. she liked me though.

this was taken in hungary after my mom and a bajillion other people threw me a surprise birthday party. i cried for liek ten minutes straight before this picture was taken. you can even see a tear on my left cheek.










brudda and i playing with a fake lion.










me, brudda, and two russian sisters. i'm on ze far right.










mum, me, dad, brudda.










me, first crush, and his sister.










brudda, me, and english friend (who moved back to england not too long after this picture was taken)












* *




this one always makes me laugh.


----------



## darcstar3

i was such a cute kid ='(









school photo










me and an old friend


----------



## ethylene

View attachment 618994

Me and my grandda.
View attachment 619002

Me with mum, where I am aprox. 2-3 months old.
View attachment 619010

Me with my nana. I miss her. :/
View attachment 619018

My very first day of school.


----------



## tinyheart

peachtype said:


> Mini Me Aka Björk's secret child. :laughing:
> 
> View attachment 618114
> 
> 
> View attachment 618122
> 
> 
> View attachment 618130


SO CUTEEEE!!! :kitteh:


----------



## Veggie

Fun thread! I don't have that many older pics with me, but I'm inspired to add some when I go home for Christmas.

For now:









^With my dad and sister. I'm in pink.









^With my grandparents. I'm real excited about something.









^With my mom.


----------



## piano

Veggie said:


> Fun thread! I don't have that many older pics with me, but I'm inspired to add some when I go home for Christmas.
> 
> For now:
> 
> View attachment 621818
> 
> 
> ^With my dad and sister. I'm in pink.
> 
> View attachment 621826
> 
> 
> ^With my grandparents. I'm real excited about something.
> 
> View attachment 621834
> 
> 
> ^With my mom.


you look SO much like your mom. also, i was half-expecting to see a baby vegetable so this is surprising.


----------



## Angina Jolie

My favorite childhood pic.
View attachment 621978


With mom. She was so beautiful. I think we look nothing alike tbh - I've always wondered if I'm maybe adopted.
View attachment 621986


Awwwhhh this i my oldest pic but I don't know why PerC is turning it around. :/
View attachment 621994


View attachment 622002


View attachment 622010


----------



## Epic Love

I don't have any other picture on my laptop, just this one that was shot in Kindergarten and when I needed one I just asked her for it, because she had it around the house and mad a picture with my phone. So not the best quality.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

On my first year. I disliked it when people entered my home. I don't know why this picture was taken in partial sepia though. To show how old I am?


----------



## tinyheart

I got in trouble with mom. 


* *


----------



## Maybe

View attachment 632626


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Ok, here's me at about six...


----------



## Sporadic Aura

With my great grandmother.








With siblings.








With siblings/friends.








Halloween.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Animal said:


> Heading to Phantom of the Opera's lair


I can see where you got your talent with music!


----------



## Mange

View attachment 640809


Me at a school function, 10 years old.


----------



## OP

April 1999

* *




About a week after I was fertilized inside my mom's uterus. I was born in January 2000




















@*peachtype* @*pobrecita* @*darcstar3* @*Veggie* @*Epic Love* @*Grandmaster Yoda* @*mytinyheart* @*Maybe* @*He's a Superhero!* @*spaura* @*Sun Bear*
You were all so cute when you were younger. :kitteh:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

These were taken when I was thirteen years old. I was suave, except for the confident and elegant part. If the quality isn't so deprecated in these photos, you might be able to see my early facial hair. Blonde, and beautiful, yet very difficult to detect by the human eye. It was of a favorable sort, not much like the hair that grows now at all. Things were different, things were better. No crimes against humanity were committed yet, I was the innocent one who could not yet speak any of his companions. In that eight month span between the second and third photo, you may be cognizant of a slight change. Yes, there was no longer any facial hair and my hair was more well-kept. I know, as always I combed my hair to the right. The left side of my head, I actually neglected to comb properly or combed forward because it looked like I would have a bald spot. There was a time when I would endlessly play with my hair and mess it up. After that I would endlessly comb it and clean it up. The little things were everything. This must have been between 8th and 9th grade. That gray jacket was uncomfortable looking on the outside. I remember the black one, I haven't switched from using a black one like that since then. In fact, I still dress the same way I used to, barring the pants I wore. You can't see those, but I used to wear some kind of pants that were semi-formal but worked in a gym environment as well. I also had current gym attire as always, but then things were different. My pants were size M then, now they are still size L or XL. Oh well.


----------



## leictreon

Taken probably in 1998









This one is either from '99 or '00


----------



## leictreon

I found more pics! Enjoy your mini lei lei @Jakuri, @mjn_the_enfp, @megmento, @mytinyheart, @nicoloco90, @Memory of Talon, @Amy, @Miniblini


* *




lmao i'm moving









Ayy that gap!









I used to smile and be happy, believe it or not!









Me and my brother, it was his birthday I think









Me during karate lessons









Me and brother again (he's an ENFP)









And another









yet another one...









Another one









Another...









Silly lei lei!









More silly lei lei









Me and my aunt (murdered in 2013, RIP)









I was pissed, it seems









Guess which one is the INFP and which one is the ENFP!









Me at 12









Taken during a vacation. I was in a town founded by Germans (yes, there _is_ a German-founded settlement in the tropics!)









And this one is from that same vacation, I was in a "desert"


----------



## Darkbloom

View attachment 643753

My 1st birthday :cupcake:


----------



## OP

@leictreon
Aww you were so adorable! Sorry to hear about your aunt :sad:


----------



## Rose for a Heart

--


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

OMG lei lei you're so darn adorable!!!! <3



leictreon said:


> Guess which one is the INFP and which one is the ENFP!


This one tho XP


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Hm I might post a few of my own when I get back home later


----------



## Glitter Polska

I used to not like childhood pictures, but more and more I find them quaint.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

ok here it is 








Lookit that naughty look XD








This is my 3rd birthday I think








And my 7th...


----------

